# Another example of off-grid power production.



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm sure we have all heard that if you drop a piece of toast it always lands buttered-side down, and that if you drop a cat it always lands on it's feet. 

Given the above, I have decided to strap a piece of buttered toast to the back of a cat and drop them. Since both the cat and the toast both want to land according to the above, I propose that they will just spin around in air, gaining speed, as the cat wants to land feet first and the toast wants to land buttered-side down. 

I figure if I attach this buttered-cat array to a generator, I should be able to generate plenty of power to operate several appliances... all for free and off-grid.   :nuts:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Except for buying the cat food! 

Har har har


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

Naw... he can eat the pieces of toast that fly off.


----------



## flatwater (Dec 15, 2008)

The way I see it as the two spin they will create heat and a centrifical force which will melt the butter and it will fling off thus making the bread useless in the spin cycle


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Why don't you just rub the cat with the toast and collect the static electricity generated?


----------

